# tyne tug appelsider



## michael higgins (Aug 4, 2006)

i know appelsider left the tyne around 1971 after being sold but i often wondered what happened to her.i found most of her history through searching different sites and have heard at this time she is lying in a bad state somewhere on the shannon.can anyone throw any light on this.
regards mick.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice little tug. She was working out of Newhaven for a few months servicing a jack-up platform that was working on a sewage outfall pipe off Peacehaven. The crew got to know the crew of Newhaven's tug Meeching and they gave me and a friend a day on Applesider to see what she was up to. That would have been between 1970 and 73, I think.
Andy


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

APPELSIDER. Imo.5020938. Flag.Dominican Republic. Grt. 173. Built 1962 by Dunston.Hessle. renamed 1972 COLIEMORE.
cheers.


----------

